# Picture this 2 - sounds like



## David H (May 1, 2013)

*Movies:*


*A.*






______________

*B.*





______________

*C.*





_______________

*D.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

Who's going to try before leaving for work?


----------



## Brendan (May 1, 2013)

Good morning david. I am already at work but will give it a go anyway 

B - Snow White and the huntsman?


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

Brendan said:


> Good morning david. I am already at work but will give it a go anyway
> 
> B - Snow White and the huntsman?



WEll Done Brendan.

S - Now - Wait - Hand - D - Huntsman.


----------



## Redkite (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, nothing's ringing any bells with me today.....


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Hmm, nothing's ringing any bells with me today.....



Like in Catchphrase, just say what you see.


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

A: Wuthering Heights?


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

D: GI Joe: Retailiation

C I can't work out


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

my husband worked out C - it causes me pain


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

shambles said:


> A: Wuthering Heights?



Well Done shambles.

Wood - R - Ring - High - 8's


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

shambles said:


> D: GI Joe: Retailiation
> 
> C I can't work out



Well Done again.

G - Eye - Hoe - Retail - E - A - Sun


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

shambles said:


> my husband worked out C - it causes me pain



Don't understand, does it cause you pain that your husband worked it out and won't tell you ??


----------



## shambles (May 1, 2013)

No the actual pictures to movie name made me groan - like a bad joke 

I always tell him when he tells a bad joke that it caused me pain


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

*Clue Time*

The last one *C.* is quite current.

Greek Deity


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2013)

David H said:


> The last one *C.* is quite current.
> 
> Greek Deity



Olympus has Fallen


----------



## David H (May 1, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Olympus has Fallen



Well Done Alan.

Owl - Lamp - S - Hat - Fall(Season USA) - N


----------

